# cenica (cortes de carne)



## camba81

Hola a todos, estoy buscando el nombre en inglés de un corte específico de carne de vaca.  En el libro de cocina dice que:
El corte de queperi (Keperi) está entre la cenica y el brazo. 
El keperi es un plato típico de Bolivia.

Yo vivo en los Estados Unidos y no sé cómo explicarle al hombre en la carnicería cuál es el corte que necesito.  

The cut of beef is between the _______ and the arm/leg?

¡¡¡Muchas gracias en adelantado por su ayuda!!!


----------



## joseluisblanco

¿Será lo que en Argentina se llama el rosbif, en la zona del cuello? Esto es pura intuición, no traducción.


----------



## joseluisblanco

No encuentro cenica en Google.
Trata de observar de qué país es la edición del libro.


----------



## camba81

Yo también busqué en Google y no encontré nada.   El libro es de edición boliviana y se llama "Libro de cocina de la Sra. Piedades".


----------



## joseluisblanco

Algo me dice que solo la Sra. Piedades sabe lo que eso significa... de todos modos no es fácil dar con las traducciones adecuadas en cortes animales. Prueba en algún foro de cocina pero no para traducir al inglés sino para saber qué es en español de Bolivia.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Pero tengo una duda, camba81: ¿tú reconoces el corte al verlo o sabrías localizar el sitio donde se corta?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Google encontré que al queperí o keperi le dicen vacío chico.

Cenica me suena a error o a una palabra quechua...

Saludos.


----------



## TasteWart

En Ingles, el Vacio es Flank y Vacio chico es Flank steak. 
Otra cortes de Argentina..
Rueda o Nalga = Round
Nalga de adentro = Top Round
Tapa de Nalga = Bottom Round (en serio!)
Peceto = Eye of Round
Bola de Rueda o Bola de lomo = Round tip o Sirloin tip 
lomo = Tenderloin o Filet mignon
Cuadril = Sirloin
Osobuco o Brazuelo = Shank
Bife de lomo (con hueso) = t-bone steak
Bife angosto (sin hueso) = New York strip, New York steak, Strip steak, Omaha steak etc.
Uno mas.... Matambre = "Elephant Ear" o "that purplish meat on the outside of the flank, you know, looks kinda like an elephants ear" En los Estado Unidos, es usado en carne molida (Picadillo) y no es un corte especial.

Chau


----------



## daviver

Se llama brisket, yo también soy boliviano.


----------



## vicdark

Concuerdo con daviver es el _brisket _en inglés, también soy boliviano y mi esposa boliviana me dice que en Bolivia se llama *pecho* y es la carne que se usa para preparar el puchero boliviano.


----------

